# Uncle Mittens



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*My tuxedo kitty Mittens is such gentle soul. I was looking thru my photos Ive downloaded here to find a favorite. Trouble is every thing my kitties do I think is soooo cute. I did notice I have a boat load of photos of my foster kitties! 

Mittens becomes Uncle to every foster that comes thru our lives. He is alpha kitty. He teaches them manners, gives love, plays with them & grooms them!*

*My son called when he found Pumpkin. He makes fun of me becoming the crazy cat lady but who do they call when they find cats? ME! This is Uncle Mittens grooming Pumpkin. Can you tell she was content?*









*Uncle Mittens showing foster Screamin' Mimi the ropes of being a cat. How to jump from heigths!*









*Mittens with foster kitten Maximillion teaching him the art of relaxing in sinks!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Cute pics! I like the 3rd one the best.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Uncle Mittens, you have a wonderful, kind soul.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

This is SO funny!! It's amazingly cute how he obviously takes his teacher role very seriously... all those pics are beyond cute. Screamin' Mimi has the cutest little face in the world... I love the name too... and she seems to think "whoa, dude, this is pretty high for me!"


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love the sink picture! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Aw, such beautiful kitties. If I ask nicely, will you send one of your tuxedo babies to me? Please?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Too cute. I'm glad Uncle Mittens is taking take of everyone. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Aw, such beautiful kitties. If I ask nicely, will you send one of your tuxedo babies to me? Please?


Oh Jeanie be careful what you wish for! Screamin' Mimi and her tuxedo companion Sally came back to my sister to foster till we can find a new home for them. The woman who adopted them husband died of cancer. She is now traveling (with her retired sugar daddy) and didnt feel right about leaving them alone so much so wanted to find a new home for them. Kinda sad. Heck Id tell the guy you want me to travel with you then cough up a cat sitter for me! LOL. 

Id never give up my guys to travel. Id have a cat sitter! But Im over the edge when it comes to my kitties anyway! :roll: 

Screamin Mimi is gona be a challenge to adopt. She is true to her name! But Im willing to travel to get them to a good home! Then Id get to meet you in person. (Dont worry I know you kidding!) 

Recent picture of screamin mimi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're very tempting though!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That sink picture is way too cute. What a couple of happy kitties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks October. Here is another photo of Maximillion when he was getting too big for them to fit in together. Mittens is a patient uncle!


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

HAHAHA! that is too cute!


----------

